# Great music noise-rock from Bosnia-Herzegovina, hard boiling noise N rolls!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> From Sarajevo, what a pretty town, I know Teno singer and guitar player of the band, earlier state of the band was punk-rock, mid-period was heavy noise-rock ala SWANS (NYC),
> Full of ultra-heavy guitar riffs.
> 
> Try the Album Gentle art of fire, or their live album it's there best ever.
> ...


----------

